# NRA free trial (please try it)



## Spotted Owl (Mar 29, 2009)

Here is a chance to get signed up for the NRA for free. If you have been meaning to join but just can't justify the extra cost right now. Well if you go to this link and click on the small circle that says yes I want to try a membership, all you do is fill in your info and pick which magazine and you get a free year. Now you don't have an excuse for not joining the fight to help keep your rights.

http://www.nrahq.org/nrabonus/ 


Found this on another site. I haven't been part of the NRA for several years. I thought that I would give them another try.

Hopefully you will do the same. Things are on an interesting path right now for the futre of our ammunition and firearms. They may not take your guns, but with ammo restrictions they can make you guns useless.


Owl


----------



## Thechap (Mar 29, 2009)

Joined today!


----------



## BuddhaKat (Mar 29, 2009)

Joined. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## billyjoejr (Mar 29, 2009)

Used to be a NRA member years ago. 
They spent more on postage sending mail to me begging for more money than I sent them in dues.
Figured they would be better off financially if I quit being a member.

If it wasn't for their outrageous fear mongering and begging for money I would consider joining again.


----------



## ShoerFast (Mar 29, 2009)

Be aware of your local groups as well. 

Here is Colorado's link:

http://www.cologunmarket.com/mkt/index.php


----------



## Taxmantoo (Mar 29, 2009)

No thanks. If I started joining gun ban groups, then they'd expect me to join the Brady Bunch too.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Mar 29, 2009)

billyjoejr said:


> Used to be a NRA member years ago.
> They spent more on postage sending mail to me begging for more money than I sent them in dues.
> Figured they would be better off financially if I quit being a member.
> 
> If it wasn't for their outrageous fear mongering and begging for money I would consider joining again.




Ya. Thats why we left their ranks also. I thought I would give them another try. If it wasn't no cost I would not have signed up. For me this will be the last chance. If the same things happen again I will never be back. I also liked their strong arm sales approch at the local gun and sports shows. Nothing like having someone follow you with constant hounding until you have security stop it since they don't listen.

I can understand may concerns and problems that many have had with the NRA. I just thought that this may be a way for some good to come out of them.

ShoerFast, is right don't forget you local organizations. The war may be taken on by the NRA, but the battles are mostly won on the local level. One of our is the OHA http://www.oregonhunters.org/ .


Owl


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 29, 2009)

Spotted Owl said:


> Things are on an interesting path right now for the futre of our ammunition and firearms. They may not take your guns, but with ammo restrictions they can make you guns useless.
> 
> 
> Owl



Stock pile ammo, if ya haven't already. Reloading is looking better also.


----------



## cord arrow (Mar 29, 2009)

> If the same things happen again I will never be back.



It's much worse now...consider the political climate AND the offering of "free" memberships.......


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Mar 30, 2009)

billyjoejr said:


> Used to be a NRA member years ago.
> They spent more on postage sending mail to me begging for more money than I sent them in dues.
> Figured they would be better off financially if I quit being a member.
> 
> If it wasn't for their outrageous fear mongering and begging for money I would consider joining again.



I just re-upped....thanks Owl!


----------



## billyjoejr (Mar 30, 2009)

cord arrow said:


> It's much worse now...consider the political climate AND the offering of "free" memberships.......



Which is worse now?

The threat to our guns or the fear mongering and begging?

The threat to our guns or ammo now is real to me. 
I have been considering renewing my NRA membership for a while now.

But last time my mail was always full of junk.
It pissed me off last time when I realized they were using proposed legislation, from a vocal minority, that didn't have a chance in hell of passing, to try and squeeze more money out of me.

I don't like being manipulated.
But at the same time I realized that the NRA is the best weapon against the gun grabbers. 

So I guess I just plug my nose, send them the dues.
I see the bright side of this now. It is a jobs program for loggers.
Just think of all the trees that will need to be cut down to produce all the junk mail that will come my way.  :spam:


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 30, 2009)

taxmantoo said:


> No thanks. If I started joining gun ban groups, then they'd expect me to join the Brady Bunch too.



Huh? Has the NRA done something to rub you the wrong way?


----------



## Taxmantoo (Mar 30, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> Huh? Has the NRA done something to rub you the wrong way?



Other than being the largest private sponsor of gun ban legislation on the planet?

There was a time in NRA history when they actually fought for civil rights. This was a brief aberration, due to the personal influence of pro gun NRA leaders Harlon Carter and Neal Knox. Knox was run off the board of directors by the LaPierre gang for his trouble. 

1) The first USA federal gun ban passed with NRA endorsement in 1934. I wasn't around then, but I have some early 1960's issues of American Rifleman, and one of them has an editorial bragging about how the NRA helped pass the NFA. 
2) The next major anti-gun package in 1968 also had NRA support. 
3) In the 1990's, the NRA denounced "cop killer" bullets and helped write the Instant Check system, or NICS, into law. This is best described as a prior restraint on a Constitutional Right. 
4) Also in the 1990s, the NRA brought us Project Exile, in which it gave out grants/bribes to local governments to pay them to seek federal prosecution for people who violated the unconstitutional laws that the NRA had helped to pass. 
5) The NRA did oppose the Biden Crime Act of 1994, but it passed anyway. 
6) In 2008, the NRA wrote legislation introduced by rabid anti-gunner Carolyn McCarthy, which was aimed at denying civil rights to war veterans who accepted mental counseling (like our friend Krusty on AS). In addition to writing and helping to pass a gun owner ban, the NRA gave credibility in Congress to an insane ##### who previously had none.

Edit: I forgot to mention NRA's courtroom efforts to sabotage Heller v DC and get it thrown out without going to trial. When those efforts failed, the NRA sent out fundraising letters designed to make the reader think that they FILED the Heller suit. On the good side, the NRA wrote a very good Amicus Curae brief in support of Heller when it eventually was heard by the Supreme Court.
I got the idea that the last thing they wanted was for the Supreme Court to verify that the 2A enumerates an individual right, just like the last thing the NAACP wants is an end to racial strife. How can you continue to raise money to fight something after you win the fight?


----------



## BuddhaKat (Mar 30, 2009)

The reason why the NRA hammers its members so much is because statistically, those who 'give' have the highest likelihood of giving again.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Mar 31, 2009)

BuddhaKat said:


> The reason why the NRA hammers its members so much is because statistically, those who 'give' have the highest likelihood of giving again.



All of that junk mail can go into the OWB...make a few BTU's out of it!
:agree2:


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 31, 2009)

Krusty said:


> I'm a member and damn do they pump you hard for more $$$ every month. They're always trying to upsell my membership, they need $100 to fight some legislation, if I send $500 I get a chintzy wood plaque, it goes on and on and on and on.
> 
> I think on some of the stuff they outright lie, there were a few anti-gun bills that they needed money to fight that I couldn't find information on anywhere. My guess is they made some stuff up because La Pierre needed a new jet or something.



I made the mistake of donating to PBS once. Same thing, once they had my number they were calling every two or three moths looking for more. Never again, I think PBS stands for Public Begging Service.


----------

